# Tripod/Lens Combo Suggestion



## fonts (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey guys, so I just recently got the 6D (I was going for the MIII but the built in WiFi made it for me). I have a couple thousand left.

The only lens I have so far is the 50mm 1.4. I want to get a new lens and I'm leaning either wide-angle or portrait. Plus I need a new tripod as well. 

In terms of lens these are what I want in order of most wanted to least:
1. Zeiss 21mm
2. Canon 135mm
3. Samyang/Rokinon 14mm

Tripod I want:
RRS TVC-23 + BH-40 LR


Why I want a wide-angle lens is because I am going to many trips to take a lot of landscape + astrophotography. Also landscape shots are easier for me to come by (Minnesota) than getting people infront of the camera.

Reason for Portrait lens is because I really do want to start working on my portrait as that is where the money will come from later on, plus its interesting.

Reason for RRS TVC-23 is because I heard it is pretty much the best, and I cheap'd out last time and got an okay tripod (Velbon dv-7000) which did me good but I kept finding small aggravating things with it (plus no vertical position).

Basically the SMART choice would be Samyang + Canon + RRS
but I don't know if that's the RIGHT choice.

**oh btw...I'm happy for the people who got the Refurb discount this week, but my god I was waiting for this sale for three weeks and by the time i got the email they were sold out *raise fists/gently*


----------

